# Dart Frog Lighting



## CMOK36 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm a beginner to the lobby and have been very confused on the lighting aspect of a vivarium. I know that I will need some type of heat source so should I use a heat bulb? I don't want to over do it, and I know that i'm getting dendrobate leucomelas and they have to say at 75 and 80 degrees during the day, and no less than 70 degrees at night. This is the tricky part, I know that I will have to get some type of heat source, and some type of UV light too, but do UV lights add any heat? And are there any more things I should no or get for lighting a vivarium for dart frogs? I know i'm not going to be buying frogs or plants anytime soon until I get my research done.
Thanks,
CMOK36


----------



## Alan (Jan 12, 2005)

Almost all dart frog vivariums are planted with tropical plants of a couple varieties. The Plant Forum here will help you navigate plant selection for your size viv.

Try to think of lighting as lighting for the PLANTS - to ensure their health. Plants benefit from specific wavelengths bands (in LED lights - many choose 6500K). The lighting intensity is based upon your plants needs and the distance from the light to the viv floor.

You said UV light - but I think you may mean IR. I don't know of anyone who uses IR (there may be some). The need for supplementary heat is based on the temps in the location you have the viv.

Plan on having the viv up and running fully for at least 2 months before placing frogs. You'll need that long to get them to settle and for the plants to get roots down and for the whole setup to stabilize. During that frog=free time you can measure actual viv high/low temps, adjust some things and see the effect, and see if you have the temps you need.


----------



## Jjl (Feb 2, 2014)

NEHERP - Vivarium Lighting 101 - Everything you need to know, to grow plants in a live vivarium


----------

